

Cockatoos crack lock-picking puzzle - te_platt
http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/23150941

======
gus_massa
Additional video of the same bird solving different versions:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm4V2tOEsbA](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm4V2tOEsbA)

